# My new baby Stinker



## TomM (Jun 11, 2012)

Meet my new _Sternotherus odoratus_ (Florida Stinkpot) Common Musk Turtle, "Booger".  Just picked "him" up from the reptile show in Hamburg, PA.


----------



## Scoolman (Jun 11, 2012)

> "Booger". Just picked "him"


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh how tiny!  So cute!


----------



## TomM (Jun 11, 2012)

Scoolman said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hahahahaha, I didn't even notice that while I was typing it!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a nice looking stinkpot!  Congrats on the new pick up.


----------



## lizardminion (Jun 12, 2012)

I could've swore I didn't like turtles. Very cool lil' turtle!
:sarcasm:


----------



## TomM (Jun 13, 2012)

Shrike said:


> That's a nice looking stinkpot!  Congrats on the new pick up.


Thanks! I can't wait to see him grow. He's so young that he still has his egg tooth.



lizardminion said:


> I could've swore I didn't like turtles. Very cool lil' turtle!
> :sarcasm:


Who doesn't like turtles?!  Especially Booger.  He melts the coldest of hearts. And yes, he is very cool and he knows it.


----------



## Masurai (Jun 13, 2012)

TomM said:


> Who doesn't like turtles?!


So true, i had i don't know how many turtles as a kid. My mom would find them on the side of the road and bring them home to me.


----------



## TomM (Jun 14, 2012)

Masurai said:


> So true, i had i don't know how many turtles as a kid. My mom would find them on the side of the road and bring them home to me.


Lucky!  I've only had one other turtle before this guy.  He was a snapping turtle named "Bert".


----------



## TomM (Jun 18, 2012)

Just a little video of Booger eating lunch:

[YOUTUBE]x0bnErDoBjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TomM (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, I caved in and bought a friend for Booger today.  I went to the reptile show near Philly and picked up another common musk turtle, probably going to name it Goober.  Anyways, I should have some pics up in the next day or so.


----------



## TomM (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is the picture I promised.  Booger is on the right, slightly smaller, and darker in coloration.  Goober is the new one on the left:


----------



## TomM (Jun 27, 2012)

Not sure if any one is still reading this, but I have a few photos of their temporary set up.  First shot is the top view that shows the "beach" area on the bottom left, the planted area on the top right, and the deep, open swimming section on the bottom right.  The second photo is the underwater view from the deep side. The tank is plastic right now so the underwater view looks kind of foggy, but rest assured, I do multiple water changes each week to keep their water crystal clear. They are way too small for even some of the smaller aquarium filters and just get blown around, so until I can use a nice underwater filter I'll just change the water ever two or three days. Without further ado:


----------



## lizardminion (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't quite understand why you went out and bought a second one when you don't have a complete setup for the first one.


----------



## TomM (Jul 5, 2012)

I do have a complete set up for both.  They are way too small for it right now.  At this size, they are capable of drowning in too large of an enclosure/too deep water.  Once they grow a little bit they'll be in a nice, 29G all-natural aquarium set up with all live plants, a few snails, and maybe some fish.  Depending how large they grow (some stay around 3 - 3.5"), I will be able to move them to a 40G breeder if necessary.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 6, 2012)

Cute turtles. Nice set up for hatchlings


----------



## TomM (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! They seem to be loving it. They're eating well and getting along great.


----------

